# After a full poorboys polish



## martyp1970 (Mar 27, 2012)

Had a good day out after a full polish .


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

That looks mint


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like a nice job, but for the love of god remove that bra....... :lol:


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> Looks like a nice job, but for the love of god remove that bra....... :lol:


+1


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice bra, no seriously I like em.


----------

